# The Junior Space Cadets Cyber Comic



## cybermike (Jan 2, 2013)

One of the things that I like to do when I have a bit of spare time is a bit of doodling. Usually it involves sketching a scenario around a joke or something funny I have seen or heard. 

This has evolved into something that I have ended up calling "The Junior Space Cadets Cyber-comic."  I use it as an exercise in the study and practice of facial expression and body language. 

The Space Cadets are a bunch of youngsters that are prone to getting things wrong. Typical blonde type stuff, but with a bit of a Sci-Fi theme. I try to make them a bit sexy and attractive, and the subject matter is sometimes a bit risque and politically incorrect, but what the heck, it isn't any worse than South Park or Jeff Dunham. 

If you like, you can come up with some scenario's or space cadet humor and I will see what sort of a sketch I can put to it.

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## cybermike (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Starbeast (Jan 2, 2013)

Excellent sketches, expressions and perspectives. My favorite is....

"Buzz just called from Mission Control..."


----------

